# Chicken Soup vs Canidae



## aajb29 (Mar 7, 2008)

We have a 1 year old male Shih Tzu that we have been feeding Iams dry dog food. We would like to switch to a better dry dog food and after research, we have narrowed it down to Chicken Soup and Canidae based on their reasonable prices. With that said, any feedback as to which is better, personal experiences etc would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Both are really good products. I think on these boards you'll find more people that feed canidae, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with chicken soup. I personally feed canidae, and it works out well.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Both of these brands are in my rotation. I think they are both good foods. I think my dogs seem to prefer the taste of Chicken Soup just based on the way they hurry to eat it VS. take their time a bit more with Canidae. They seem to do well on both. They both have good ingredient lists for the money. I also feed Taste of the wild, Innova, Evo, Fromm. Though haven't fed Fromm as often lately. I guess I just like to change it up. I may have just been lucky but in 28 years of owning the same breed and rotating food brans I have never had a fussy eater or an allergy dog. Knock on Wood!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I think they are pretty comparable, Canidae is just generally less expensive. I feed both.


----------



## aajb29 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks - in my research I have found postive and negative reviews for both.

With Canidae, which type do you feed? Lamb Meal and Rice; Chicken Meal and Rice; All Life Stage


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All life stages for me.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

In response to the chicken and rice vs. lamb and rice vs. all stages. I would say that unless your dog has allergies, to go with the all stages. There are multiple protein sources in there, each of which has it's own benefits for your dog. I like that there is fish in there with the other proteins because that is food for dog's skins and coats.

But yeah, I rotate foods too. Sometimes I'm not sure if it's for Max's health or because I feel like trying something different. Either way, for the most part, if you choose a good brand with quality ingredients, you'll be fine. And both are good brands with quality ingredients.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

My dogs have very sensative tummies and so far the ONLY food they have done well in is Chicken and Rice Canidae. If your dog isn't sensative or doesn't have allergies then go with the All Stages Canidae, it has more protien sources.

Chicken Soup is also a very good brand. Lots of good things in their ingredient list. But again, my dogs are sensative and the large number of ingredients in the food caused them to have very runny stools. Here its more expensive then canidae


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would recommend canidae. My shih tzu does great on it, it gives him alot of energy that he didn't have before on purina puppy chow and his coat looks alot better. Plus the 5 pound bag last for a couple of months and for only $8 its a good deal!  

To find a store near you go to http://www.canidae.com and click on the store locater.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I would recommend canidae. My shih tzu does great on it, it gives him alot of energy that he didn't have before on purina puppy chow and his coat looks alot better. Plus the 5 pound bag last for a couple of months and for only $8 its a good deal!
> 
> To find a store near you go to http://www.canidae.com and click on the store locater.



Sorry a little off topic but Holy Cow Durb! $8.00. for a couple of months? My dogs eat a little over $100.00 a month. If I add a third dog I will add another $50.00 a month. I think my next dog will have to be a Shih Tzu. lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, well he only eats two scoops of a 1/8th measuring cup in the morning and 3 at night.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> Sorry a little off topic but Holy Cow Durb! $8.00. for a couple of months? My dogs eat a little over $100.00 a month. If I add a third dog I will add another $50.00 a month. I think my next dog will have to be a Shih Tzu. lol


LOL, you could add a Kim...she eats about $40 of food every 2 months. Not bad for a 23" tall dog...she gets about 2.5 cups/day.

Thought I wasn't feeding her enough, but when I upped it she got pudgy in about a week, to where I couldn't feel her ribs anymore unless I put a decent amount of pressure on them...

Not shih tzu-cheap, but not bad for a larger dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaina, Kim is 23 inches tall and weighs how much? Carsten is 20 inches tall and weighs 61 pounds. Kim is a pretty substantial dog. Would love to see more pictures of her in another thread. LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga said:


> Shaina, Kim is 23 inches tall and weighs how much? Carsten is 20 inches tall and weighs 61 pounds. Kim is a pretty substantial dog. Would love to see more pictures of her in another thread. LOL


I was going to go update pics today, but the snow is keeping me from uploading them (I have to go to my in-laws to do so, since I don't have a card reader). I'll try to get a new series up sometime this weekend though 

You Shih-tzu (and like-sized dogs) people sure better appreciate how inexpensive it is to feed and medicate your dogs!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Did kim chew through the usb cord on your camera or something?

I do apprieciate it, though it cost $72 to get his heartworm and flea meds!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Did kim chew through the usb cord on your camera or something?
> 
> I do apprieciate it, though it cost $72 to get his heartworm and flea meds!


Our camera died in June (which is why I have pics of Kim when we first got her in mid June then nothing until late August when I visited my parents). We were going to get a new one around Christmas, but there was a mix-up with the website and by the time it was sorted out the sale was over, so no camera. My in-laws have 6 cameras (no lie) so they lent us the oldest of them, which is a first-generation digital camera. It was really nice when it came out, but that was a _really _long time ago.

So we can't blame Kim for this one.

My personal theory is my in-laws chose that camera because there's no USB cable, and their card reader is integrated into their printer, so the only way to upload pics from it is to visit them 

And yeah, Kim's only 5 pounds from having to go up a size for her heartworm and flea meds, so I'm hoping she's done growing, lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy is only one pound over the size of heart worm pills he was on so they said he needed to go up a size. lol


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I feed my dog Canidae. I like that fact that for a good quality dog food, it is pretty readily available most anywhere vs having to find a specialty store to get it. I pay 8.99 for the small bag and it last me about a month I guess. My shih tzu eats about a cup a day plus some treats. My shih tzu has never hurried to her food bowl unless it contains a table scrap (rare treat). My theory is that she is waiting and hoping that we will take pity on her soulful pleading eyes and give her food off of our plates! No kidding, she mainly eats at night around 11 when everyone is going to bed, you can hear her crunching the little pieces. Sometimes I will see that she has eat some while we have been gone during the day, but mostly at night. We leave food out for her at all times.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just bought the Canidae lamb and brown rice. I will be switching her to Canidae from Nutro lamb and rice. Well see how Stitch does.


----------

